# Looking for a small forge



## Ashful (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm looking for a small forge to take the load off my oxy-acetylene torch, for small metalworking projects.  This would have to be something small that I could pack away when not in use, as I typically find myself doing these types of projects a few times per year.  I'm tired of wasting (maybe more in my mind than reality) gas to heat parts for bending and shaping, and have a few small projects coming up (some being stove tools, and hooks for the fireplace), where a small LP gas or other portable forge would be really handy.

Other than a quick perusal of ebay for LP gas forges (I do have LP on site, as well as acetylene, oxygen, and of course... wood), I really don't know what's out there, and what might (or might not) work for me.  Are there any amateur metal workers in the hearth.com'dom?


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 18, 2014)

Long ago I worked at a water utility that had an electric induction forge. Pretty slick, just insert the metal into the device and the metal  heats up.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah, those are very cool, and actually based upon the very theory that supports my employment!  However, based on the few induction soldering machines I've purchased, they're not cheap!  There are propane forges on ebay for $200 - $400, but I don't know which (if any) are actually any good.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 18, 2014)

seems like it would be easier to fire the torch and heat something small as opposed to firing a forge? but in your mind you are using up all your acetylene which you need to go get. I see the issue.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 18, 2014)

ironpony said:


> seems like it would be easier to fire the torch and heat something small as opposed to firing a forge? but in your mind you are using up all your acetylene which you need to go get. I see the issue.


Yeah, the torch definitely does the job, and maybe that's just the way I should continue to work.  However, I do remember when I had access to a forge, how nice it was to just set the part in the forge, and not have to deal with starting and shutting off / setting down the oxy-ace torch.  It's also some work to heat up any length of part (eg. cork-screwing a rectangular rod for a fire poker or railing section) with the torch, whereas the forge can heat a good part of the length of a rod all at once.





Your point about having to go fetch bottled gas is an issue, as well.  I have a 500 gallon LP tank buried in my back yard, and barely use any per year (it'll probably last me 10 years at my current usage).


----------



## Butcher (Feb 18, 2014)

Since your already handy at making things out of metal why not go to a junk yard and get an old truck brake drum and some pipe and make your own? Look on youtube . there are lots of vids on how to make a small forge out of scrap. For example-


----------



## Ashful (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome idea, butcher!  I'll definitely have to check this out tonight.  Thanks!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm not sure how large of a forge you need, but you might want to check out the "Bean Can" forge and upscale from there.  The last one I made was from a piece of terracotta thimble.  I have an old grill in the back yard I plan to try to make into a charcoal forge, but that's way down on my list of things I need to do.  

Matt


----------



## hoverwheel (Feb 18, 2014)

Check out the Gingery books. It walks you through building some surprisingly sophisticated  metalworking equipment. Starting point is a furnace to melt aluminum and cast it.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 18, 2014)

I checked out a few of the brake drum forge videos, and they're brilliant!  I'm definitely going to give that a try.  It will take care of much small stuff, and larger stuff I can still do with the torch... or get around to building something bigger down the road.

I wonder... how would a rocket stove work, in this regard?


----------



## Dune (Feb 19, 2014)

Actually I am a professional blacksmith. You can definitely build your own forge but you are better off going with a more traditional design. A brake drum forge is essentially designed for the new enthusiast who doesn't want to spend retarded money to check out a hobby. A traditional coal or charcoal forge has a square firepot with 60 degree sides. You can easily weld one up out of 1/2" or even 3/8" plate. 

Gas forges are also pretty easy to build and for most people preferable to solid fuel, for convenience, ease and speed of use. A gas forge comes up to temp in 1/2 the time of a coal forge, doesn't require constant fussing with the fire, and will not melt off thin pieces you have a lot of work into if you get distracted. 

There are advantages to both and ideally you would have both. 

This site (where I post as arftist) has an entire section just on forges and is the Hearth.com of the Blacksmiths' world. http://www.iforgeiron.com/


----------



## Ashful (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome... thanks Dune!

Have I mentioned recently how much I love hearth.com?  Quite a group, here.


----------



## Jags (Feb 20, 2014)

This is the second time in 3 months that I have heard of someone wanting a small forge...and to think that I passed on two "portable" forges earlier in the year at an estate sale.  They went for scrap price.
This was the style:


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 20, 2014)

Jags said:


> This is the second time in 3 months that I have heard of someone wanting a small forge...and to think that I passed on two "portable" forges earlier in the year at an estate sale.  They went for scrap price.
> This was the style:
> View attachment 128017


this is no forge sir...is one of my early designs for the "fire bidet"....did not go into production. still tweaking idea.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Feb 20, 2014)

Have a diamondback iron works 3 burner propane "artists" forge.  Opens on 3 sides if desired.  Recommended highly


----------



## Jags (Feb 20, 2014)

Delta-T said:


> this is no forge sir...is one of my early designs for the "fire bidet"....did not go into production. still tweaking idea.


Problems with your ash?


----------



## Dune (Feb 21, 2014)

Jags said:


> This is the second time in 3 months that I have heard of someone wanting a small forge...and to think that I passed on two "portable" forges earlier in the year at an estate sale.  They went for scrap price.
> This was the style:
> View attachment 128017



That's a "rivet forge" Jags. They were carried up in the skyscrapers one floor at a time, before welding took over. They are of course, useful for much more than rivets, though limited as to size overall. I have had a couple over the years, they work fine.


----------



## Jags (Feb 21, 2014)

I have no doubt that you are spot on. Around these parts it was a common site to see farmers with them back in the day.  I think they were used like portable Lincolns along with their "anvil on a stump". I had another old timer tell me "horse shoes", but that is way before my time.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 21, 2014)

there is some sort of gas forge listed on Columbus Ohio CL. search forge Jan 31st listing.


----------



## Dune (Feb 21, 2014)

Jags said:


> I have no doubt that you are spot on. Around these parts it was a common site to see farmers with them back in the day.  I think they were used like portable Lincolns along with their "anvil on a stump". I had another old timer tell me "horse shoes", but that is way before my time.


No doubt they were used by other trades as well. I had one in my welding shop 30 years ago before I even stared blacksmith school. I am sure portable forge is as good a descriptive term as any. Next time you see one cheap buy it, they can be used for so much. I do small melts, forge brazing, all kinds of bending (that any fabricator not just a blacksmith) would do. I know you do some welding, you would find it handy. You can also easily make your own high quality fuel; the best forge fuel is charcoal. My son often uses my charcoal forge for melting lead. The main thing is, oxygen has gotten so expensive that anything that can be done with a forge instead of a torch saves a lot of money.


----------

